# es hat sich immerhin ein interessanter Austausch ergeben



## elroy

Hablando de un hilo en estos foros, en el que planteé una duda, quisiera decir:

_Die Frage wurde zwar nicht gelöst, aber *es hat sich immerhin ein interessanter Austausch ergeben*. _

¿Cómo podría decir la segunda parte?

_Es verdad que no se resolvió la duda, pero sí que … ¿*se ha dado  un intercambio interesante*? _

Agradezco cualquier sugerencia.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

... pero por lo menos resultó un intercambio interesante
N° 2 aquí: DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache
Saludos!


----------



## Tonerl

*Hier meine Vorschläge:

1.* _*aber es hat sich immerhin ein interessanter Gedankenaustausch/Dialog ergeben

2. aber* *es hat ** immerhin eine interessante Diskussion/ *__*Konversation*_ *entfacht

3. aber es hat immerhin zu einer interessanten Diskussion/ Konversation geführt

Saludos *


----------



## elroy

Hallo @Tonerl! Ich frage nach einer spanischen Übersetzung.


----------



## Tonerl

*1.* _*aber es hat sich immerhin ein interessanter Gedankenaustausch/Dialog ergeben
pero al menos ha habido un interesante intercambio de ideas/diálogo

2. aber es hat immerhin eine interessante Diskussion/ *__*Konversation*_ *entfacht*
_*pero al menos ha provocado una interesante discusión/conversación*_

*3. aber es hat immerhin zu einer interessanten Diskussion/ Konversation geführt
pero al menos dio lugar a una interesante discusión/conversación*


----------



## anahiseri

pero al fin y al cabo hubo una interesante conversación 

hubo / se produjo / dio lugar a .  .  .  . . .


----------



## bwprius

Yo traduciría "immerhin" no como "al fin y al cabo" sino como "por lo menos".


----------



## bwprius

Tonerl said:


> *1.* _*aber es hat sich immerhin ein interessanter Gedankenaustausch/Dialog ergeben
> pero al menos ha habido un interesante intercambio de ideas/diálogo
> 
> 2. aber es hat immerhin eine interessante Diskussion/ *__*Konversation*_ *entfacht*
> _*pero al menos ha provocado una interesante discusión/conversación*_
> 
> *3. aber es hat immerhin zu einer interessanten Diskussion/ Konversation geführt
> pero al menos dio lugar a una interesante discusión/conversación*


De acuerdo, salvo que yo, igual que ocurre en el punto 3., cambiaría _ha habido_ por *hubo*, y _ha provocado_ por *provocó*.


----------



## anahiseri

bwprius said:


> Yo traduciría "immerhin" no como "al fin y al cabo" sino como "por lo menos".


traducciones de "al fin y al cabo" en PONS: im Endeffekt, schließlich, letzten Endes, unter dem Strich, immerhin
de "por lo menos": mindestens, wenigstens, beziehungsweise, zumindest
Esta vez estoy bastante de acuerdo con el PONS


----------

